# Buying first snowboard



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm new to snowboarding and after a fair bit of research went for the GNU Carbon Credit. Good flex, good on east coast USA/icy conditions, and forgiving.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

habanavee said:


> Looking for some help/advice on buying my first snowboard. Not sure about freestyle/free ride etc. I'm 5'5 and just over 11 stone. Been snowboarding a few times now.
> 
> So know what I'm doing. I think lol. I just ride piste really no parks. I want a good board that is designed for what I want. Any help or advice would be great guys,
> 
> Thanks


Can't go wrong with something like the jones mountain twin or capita mercury.


----------

